# I'm frustrated



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Forgive me if this have been covered.  I spent time going through titles in this particular forum but can't find a solution to my bookmark problem.

I now have the Kindle 3G and up to a few days ago didn't really have a problem.  I'm one of the oldies that learned on the first Kindle so I guess I'm a bit spoiled but today, when I remove the screensaver, I'm not on the page where I left it.  So, I tried bookmarking it and when I came back, it was not on the page I bookmarked,  so I just went backwards in pages until the bookmark appeared at the top.

I've tried going to the "go to" but there is nothing for bookmark.  Is there an obvious simple way to find a bookmarked page that this blonde is missing?  Thank you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What Kindle do you have? A Kindle Keyboard or Touch?  On the Touch you go to the Menu and select View Notes & Marks.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There was also discussion some time back about going to the home screen before putting a Kindle to sleep to make sure the book was at the right place when it opened.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you tried to sync it?  The clock may be off.  
Sylvia


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is the Kindle touch Kathy.

Okay, I finally got there but it sure is a round-about way compared to my first Kindle 

Thank you very much guys and I'm sure I'll be back with more questions


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

That does seem like a step backward. I like just setting my K3 down like a paper book without having to go through any kind of shut down routine.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Touch and haven't had that problem. If mine goes to sleep, it's on the same page I left off. Have you tried restarting? 

Good luck!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, this is really weird now. 

I keep my original Kindle in the bedroom for reading before I nod off and when I opened it tonight and removed the screen saver guess what?  It was two pages beyond the bookmark as well.  So today it is happening to both Kindles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Okay, this is really weird now.
> 
> I keep my original Kindle in the bedroom for reading before I nod off and when I opened it tonight and removed the screen saver guess what? It was two pages beyond the bookmark as well. So today it is happening to both Kindles.


Are you sure there are no other kindles registered to your account on which someone is reading the same book as you?

Just checking. . . . you'd think you'd know. . . but I can understand if you don't much think about it because you and your brother NEVER read the same thing at the same time and then. . .all the sudden. . .you both start the same book!  (I temporarily turned syncing OFF and the problem was solved.  )


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I've heard that this can happen with Topaz-formatted books.  Does the book look like all other Kindle books, or is the font different?  You can also check the file extension when the Kindle is hooked up via USB.  I believe that Topaz formatted books end in .azw1 or .tpz, instead of the usual .azw.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, the font is different and I'll hit a new page and the font will be twice the size and then revert back to the size I have preselected.

I should wait and see what happens when I move on to a new book I guess.  Thanks guys.


----------



## LeoHopkins (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a K2 and in the last book I read it had a similar issue. Not jumping around but strange location notation. I thought it was related to a problem I am having but this strangeness remained across the board ( kindle app on phone and both pc's) so I think the earlier post has the idea in that it may be a format issue.

Just for reference it was The Game of Thrones I was seeing the problem with. I am on to the second book and have no such issues with it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

KCFoggin, I have had this happen with books using the Topaz format. I have the K2 (US only Sprint version). 

I think waiting to see what happens with other books is a good idea.


----------

